# Redondo Beach ride this Sunday...



## old hotrod (Mar 10, 2008)

The ride will start at the Coffee Bean in Riviera Village in Redondo and we will meet at 10:30 to LEAVE AT 11.

The ride will be a leisurely cruise the the towns of Redondo, Hermosa and Manhattan beach. A great portion of the ride will be on the bike path next to the sand on the beach. (except where we gotta ride on the street due to no strand bike path)

We will stop at a few points along the way maybe to hang out and enjoy the day and grab some grub. There are a lot of eateries along the route for all the varied tastes of the riders.


Come on out and ride with us who knows you may have some fun??


----------



## 55' Corvette Custom (Mar 10, 2008)

old hotrod said:


> The ride will start at the Coffee Bean in Riviera Village in Redondo and we will meet at 10:30 to LEAVE AT 11.
> 
> The ride will be a leisurely cruise the the towns of Redondo, Hermosa and Manhattan beach. A great portion of the ride will be on the bike path next to the sand on the beach. (except where we gotta ride on the street due to no strand bike path)
> 
> ...




Damm thats good I write and post one place and its up on here before I can do it!! 

Thanks Dave for helpin spread the info.

If anyones got any ?'s PM me about the ride OK


----------



## old hotrod (Mar 10, 2008)

Better watch it, or I will start editing your posts too...


----------



## schwinnja (Mar 10, 2008)

For Scott and those that care, this will be at a leisurely pace like yesterday's ride not like the fast paced ride to Seal Beach of the previous weekend
so as not to lose any riders.
Yesterday's ride was perfect as far as rides go; weather and pace were great; just need a little more female participation.
I think ol' Hotrod will soon be posting some of his famous pictures  of yesterday's ride.  Thanks for shootin'!!!


----------



## 55' Corvette Custom (Mar 10, 2008)

schwinnja said:


> For Scott and those that care, this will be at a leisurely pace like yesterday's ride not like the fast paced ride to Seal Beach of the previous weekend
> so as not to lose any riders.
> Yesterday's ride was perfect as far as rides go; weather and pace were great; just need a little more female participation.
> I think ol' Hotrod will soon be posting some of his famous pictures  of yesterday's ride.  Thanks for shootin'!!!





Yeah I can say it will be a cruising ride for sure, no land speed records on that day.

HA HA Old Hotrod edit my posts eh

Yes SCHWINNJA more female participation for sure, gotta love girls on bikes!!!!


----------



## 37fleetwood (Mar 10, 2008)

schwinnja said:


> For Scott and those that care, this will be at a leisurely pace like yesterday's ride not like the fast paced ride to Seal Beach of the previous weekend
> so as not to lose any riders.
> Yesterday's ride was perfect as far as rides go; weather and pace were great; just need a little more female participation.
> I think ol' Hotrod will soon be posting some of his famous pictures  of yesterday's ride.  Thanks for shootin'!!!




we could always put mike in a dress!!
Scott


----------



## 55' Corvette Custom (Mar 11, 2008)

Easy Ol Tin Bender and Fleetwood hope it doesnt go to blows with you guys. :eek:


----------



## 37fleetwood (Mar 11, 2008)

yeah with my bikes in his shed he at least has something nice if he feels like going out and looking  did you see the photos of his Rust-Flex? it doesn't just flex at the wheels! (then again mine's in a box )
Scott


----------



## Aeropsycho (Mar 11, 2008)

*HEa Heah!!!*

You said BLOW... 

Fleetwood: I  would be reallll nice to that guy  ALL MUSCLE!!! :eek:


----------



## 37fleetwood (Mar 11, 2008)

well, not all!!
Scott


----------



## 37fleetwood (Mar 11, 2008)

are you making faces at me again??? 
Scott


----------



## 55' Corvette Custom (Mar 14, 2008)

So who's gonna be there at 10:30 Sun Morn to ride at 11am??

Come on guys let me know??? 

any ?'s PM me ASAP or call me on my cell 424 477 4598

Coffee Bean & Tea Leaf‎
1617 S Pacific Coast Hwy # 103, Redondo Beach 

http://maps.google.com/maps?client=...-118385443,715331437128572143&li=lmd&z=14&t=m

55 Corvette


----------



## 37fleetwood (Mar 14, 2008)

Sorry the AV can't make it. see you guys at San Diego hopefully!
Scott


----------



## JR'S MONARK (Mar 14, 2008)

*Sorry*

  

   I regretfully must decline making an appearance at this ride... as much as I would like to I have prior obligations... But I fully intend to make the Cyclone Coasters ride the first Sun in April so I can hand out flyers and personally invite some of my favorite Ballooners.  J-me (Aerophyco) - My co-organizer will be making the flyer/map/invite thingees. Would should have all the details ironned out real soon.   

Thanks,
 Junior


----------



## 55' Corvette Custom (Mar 15, 2008)

Jr if I were you id get there maybe like 9:30 to find parking and shoot the bull  a bit before the ride.

Just a thought?? Thats for the Cyclone ride in LB for next mo.


----------



## schwinnja (Mar 16, 2008)

"And a good time was had by all!"  

Another fun ride, 16 riders.
Thanks Ken for taking pics.

Pizza was good and the shopkeeper outstanding!


----------



## 37fleetwood (Mar 17, 2008)

I really wanted to go but... I can't wait to see the photos 
Scott


----------



## schwinnja (Mar 17, 2008)

*Ride Pics*

Pics are posted here:

http://www.schwinnbike.com/heritage/showthread.php?t=55886


----------



## kendemned (Mar 17, 2008)

*Thanks for doing that!!!*



schwinnja said:


> Pics are posted here:
> 
> http://www.schwinnbike.com/heritage/showthread.php?t=55886




Thanks for the link! I wouldn't have thought of that!
Ken


----------



## 37fleetwood (Mar 17, 2008)

schwinnja said:


> Pics are posted here:
> 
> http://www.schwinnbike.com/heritage/showthread.php?t=55886




ok, I'll bite, what the ???? is this???
Scott


----------



## J.E (Mar 17, 2008)

LOL...I was thinking the same thing........


----------



## old hotrod (Mar 17, 2008)

That is a "I ride every weekend, hell, everyday, and I need to fit my bike in my Mini Cooper" ode to paratrooper bikes everywhere...bike.


----------



## J.E (Mar 17, 2008)

Sweeet........:d


----------



## 37fleetwood (Mar 17, 2008)

what happens if you accidently put the front end on upside down?  
Scott


----------



## schwinnja (Mar 18, 2008)

Absolutely nothing.  

Another ride this Sunday for those who want a break from the Easter festivities.
Balboa to Huntington piers.  10 AM
Lunch at Smokin' Mo's BBQ on Main St. (HB)


----------



## 55' Corvette Custom (Mar 19, 2008)

37fleetwood said:


> ok, I'll bite, what the ???? is this???
> Scott




Aww come on thats a 1 year Humpback prewar frame that Schwinn made, was a proto of the paratrooper bikes of wartime era.:eek:


----------



## 37fleetwood (Mar 19, 2008)

this is not a camel back frame, camels have 2 humps. this must be a dromedary back frame. or maybe it would best be described as a hunchback frame
Scott


----------



## AntonyR (Mar 19, 2008)

37fleetwood said:


> ok, I'll bite, what the ???? is this???
> Scott




The worlds first tranny-cycle, or trans-gender bike. Used to be a girl, now it's a boy. Thanks to Walt (Dr. Frankenfurter), another first.


----------

